# Diurnal amphibian species



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Wondering what amphibians out there are diurnal, if they're not very common and hard to get please add that. I am asking because i'm looking hopefully to get something mentioned. 

Thanks.


----------



## glynlb (Aug 22, 2012)

Most dart frogs are diurnal.


----------



## gwnm (Apr 14, 2014)

Which Pet Frog is the right Pet for me? - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians

this might help in deciding what you want to keep


----------

